# Panasonic TH-L32X30D /TH-L32X33D



## ras (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,
I would like to buy Panasonic TH-L32X30D, LED TV. How is the picture and audio performance? I think HD is enough for a 32' TV. The specs are listed here VIERA TH-L32X30D | Panasonic

and some of them are IPS Alpha LED LCD Panel, Dynamic Contrast 2,000,000:1, Wide Viewing Angle etc. This cost around 30,000/-

The model number TH-L32X33D looks like a higher version, but it priced (~Rs 28,000) less than TH-L32X30D.

I think it is better than buying LG, 32LV2130 or similar models.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2012)

If you wanna pick one among these two then pick L32X30D.
And have a look at Samsung 5 Series 32D5000 LED as well.And if you want to a better than that also then check out 32D5900
As I haven't compared myself the panasonic and samung LEDs so I can't comment which one is better.But have compared samsung LEDs with many other like sony and few other brands and found samsung to be better.


----------

